# Pickles



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Any easy homemade pickle recipes out there?


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

3 1/2 ozs. sea salt
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
8 cups bottled water
1 1/2 pounds kirby cucumbers
fresh dill

Put salt, vinegar, and water in pot and bring to boil. Simmer for 5 minutes, then remove and let cool slightly. Stuff cucumbers tightly in canning jar with dill, so they can't float and cover with brine mixture and cap. let stand on counter for 3 to 4 hours then eat or refrigerate. Good for about a month if they last that long.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Brine-
2 1/2 cups vinegar
2 1/2 cups water 
1/4 cups pickling salt
heat until salt dissolves and pour into cucumber filled jars
leave one inch of head space for canning

Using the wide mouth canning jars

fresh pickling cucumbers(as many as you want to do) sliced how you want (pack into jar tightly and when you think you cannot get any more in , then stuff some more in there)
fresh garlic cloves 2 to 4 per jar 
fresh dill - a couple of sprigs? per jar
mushrooms (if you want) 
and for the spicy version - couple slices or peppers per jar
I use habanero or jalepeno

when jars are full hot bath them to seal them

hot bath-
in a large pot of water place jars. water needs to be 1" to 2"
above jars boil for 10 minutes and remove 
pickles should be ready in about two weeks (time to absorb the flavors)


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Pickles have a VERY short life expectancy around our house. Saturday, my GF's co-worker gave us a whole sack of baby cucumbers. I decided I was going to make pickles, without the canning equipment. Okay.....may not be a "recipe" per say, but it did produce some darn good pickles.

Found on the web where some lady just cut up her baby cucumbers and put them in the existing pickle jar in the fridge. Couldn't be THAT easy I thought. WRONG! 

We have a GIANT plastic jar of the Best Maid 12-16 count Dills in the fridge, with only one lonely pickle in it. On Saturday evening, I sliced up all the cucumbers, sliced up some garlic cloves, packed everything in the jar, and put it back in the fridge. Had the boss try one today. Her eyes got really big and she said "These mugs are GOOOOOOOOOD!" They taste exactly like the Claussen pickles you pay big money for in the fridge section at the grocery store.

Now I have been roped into tilling a garden for cucumber plants......ughhhhh.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

You can spice your pickles up by adding a handfull of Jalapeno peppers that have been sliced length wise once they have soaked up the dill pickle juice you will have the crispest pickled peppers you have ever had. Beau and have spicy pickles


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

backbay2 said:


> Brine-
> 2 1/2 cups vinegar
> 2 1/2 cups water
> 1/4 cups pickling salt
> ...


Just finished 11 pints of pickles. Will wait a few weeks andvsee how they came out. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Came out quite tasty. It's a keeper recipe. Thanks again.


----------



## HometownGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

An easy homemade pickle recipe for Hot & Sweet pickles is: 1 gallon of Del-Dixie Sour Pickles -5 pounds of sugar -5 cloves of garlic -1 bottle of tobasco sauce.

Drain the pickles from the jar -Slice the pickles -Begin layering the ingredients back into the empty pickle jar -Pickles, some sugar, some garlic and a few dashes of sauce -Keep repeating until jar is full.

Put jar in fridge for about 2 weeks, turning everyother day.

The pickles are DELISH!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Hometown girl.......You can also buy the gallon jars for about $5 and they are already crosscut, thin sliced!

Later
R3F


----------

